# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Bán nick audition sever Hà Nội

## thuhongnt

Bán nick au sever hn ai mua pm theo YM: playful_koollove2592 --- Phone: 01689353700
Địa điểm giao dịch: tại hà nội
lv35 -- 15. 000 000 den --- 7 mặt ( có thiên thần ) --- 5 tóc --- 4 áo --- 1 đôi tông ( khong co do Den )
Phần lớn là đồ 900VC. Nhan vat nam . Giá bán : 550k ( giá cứng )

----------

